# Plowing with AWD Denali



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I know this has been disscussed here before and I did do a search and read some threads on the subject but I am thinking about puting a 7.5 Fisher on my `05 Sierra Denali that just turned 100K miles.I know the truck will handle the weight and I have towed heavy trailers with it with no problem.My concern is the awd t-case,I know a member here named Lodogg had one and ran it with great success, my question is has anyone here seen a t-case in a Denali fail from plowing?


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

*denali*

yeah it will hold the weight fine you will just need timbrens. I have seen a plow on a 2005 escalade not much different!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I`m gonna do it,Fisher 7.5 HD.


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

*Denali w/ Western 7.5 plow great*

I just returned a 2005 Denali lease that I put a 7.5' Western plow on. It worked fine. I am the owner of a twelve truck snow plow fleet. The Denali was my truck. I only supervise and monitor. It worked fine. If you plan on doing treacherous tight driveways on serious inclines, forget it. Reason being the AWD takes a second to engage and you might need that split second to get out of a jam. I have 22 years of plowing experience, so this one issue is rare and probably not even realized by most. PS. You can buy my Western Plow I took off my Denali for $2,000. It is hardly used.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Bart that was what I wanted to hear.I do city streets ,have a real easy route with only a couple of steep hills but I usually push them down anyway.Thank you for the offer of your Western but I`m gonna go Fisher,everyone in Mass uses Fishers so there is good dealer support and all the guys I plow with use Fishers so we help each other out with parts .


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I`m happy to report that the Denali plows great,I did not notice any difference plowing with an AWD as oppossed to 4wd .Truck handled all the hills just fine,having heated seats and mirrors was real nice also.It could use a set of timbrens as it does droop quite a bit .The only drawback I found was because it is a crew cab the rear door windows stayed fogged up and I wish the heatd mirrors would stay on contantly.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

How about turning the keys up a little or a leveling key?


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I could do that but I don`t want the raised ride hight when the plow is off.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

how bout some pictures!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

x2 on pictures


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

My Dig Cam crapped out and I`m hoping to find one under the tree this friday if not I will go buy one and get the pics up next week.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Same here. Crappy cameras...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

*NY eve `09*

Got some crappy phone pics from today.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

just get a pair of these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Timb...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I`m gonna get those ,that is the best price i have seen for them and free shipping.thanks.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Yup... i want ur truck but with quadsteering and duramax engine.. that would be bada%*


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree if they put a d-max in them I would buy one in a heart beat!!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

No more Q- steer`s `04 was the last year for it mine`s an `05.I really like plowing with this truck it is like plowing with an Escalade.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

they have the nicest interior 
comfortable..

ooo i didnt kno they stopped makin the quadstering after the 04's
my boss has a 03 with 40k and quadsteering so nice


----------

